# Looking for a Hardtail for AM



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi guys,

I started looking for a Haro Escape Comp, it has a balance between price and components for an AM (All Mountain) riding style. Since I cannot afford now a nice full suspension bike, I decided to start looking for a nice Hardtail, but seems to be really hard, this model is not imported here. I decided to build the bike if it is necessary.

I want the frame to have a similar geometry as the Haro Escape, and that can handle some punishment, I want to do at least 5 feet drops. I have found these frames to be similar: Orange P7 S, Sinister Ridge, many Norco, Cove Stiffee FR, Specialized P.All Mountain, Mountain Cycle Rumble, well.... I don't think to find one here in Mexico City really, maybe Norco.

I'm thinking in getting a Rockshox Tora 302 U-turn, I would use the lowest travel to climb and full travel (130 mm) to go down. Many hardtails are for XC, and forks larger than 100mm are not recommended for these ones.

Anyone know about any other hardtail for aggressive use that can be found around? I'm not thinking in freeride, my style is more like hardcore enduro. Any suggestion?

I'm starting to consider some of the latest hardtails of Alubike, maybe they can work. I see their page now specify sizes and geometry. While the Risk model seems to be the one that can bare some load, this one has the biggest head angle of all HTs, how dare!? Maybe a Grisley frame.

If anyone happen to see a frame I can get with these ideas in mind please tell me! I'm thinking in getting at least some parts in August. Any suggestion about other brand or how to get the frame would be welcome.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I started looking for a Haro Escape Comp, it has a balance between price and components for an AM (All Mountain) riding style. Since I cannot afford now a nice full suspension bike, I decided to start looking for a nice Hardtail, but seems to be really hard, this model is not imported here. I decided to build the bike if it is necessary.
> 
> ...


Hi Gauss

You could look at the Santa Cruz Chameleon or Banshee Viento. Both are very versatile frames. I have the Viento and I'm very pleased by it.

I bought it from the states and had it deliverd to Mexico via Mexpost. I think I paid around 8,000 pesos for it, but I don't remember it exactly.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

De los nacionales, esta la Alubike Firefly. Se ve bien hechecita. Pero un poquito pesada.

PUedes conseguir in GT Ruckuscomo por 5000 bolas la bici completa.

Ah, pregunta por las Duncon. La Akita estaba como por 8 bolas mas amortiguador. Checate la Amstaff y la Pitbull para AM/FR. He visto ya dos o tres y estan muy bien hechas y relativamente baratas. 

Las vende Zonabike... la pagina es duncon.com y en distribuidores, vienen los datos de Zona bike. Yo llame una vez para preguntar por una Tosa Inu (como 12 baros, nada, nada mal por la calidad del cuadro) y son chidisimos y accesibles.

Suerte y presumenos tu nueva cleta cuando la tengas! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks pal, I was forgetting Banshee, I took a look at the specs, seems perfect, also a little pricey. Maybe I should wait a little more for something like the Giant Reign 2 08, I dunno, a nice custom build of the Viento would be as high in costs as this one. Anyway it's a nice option, I'll have it in mind. thank you again


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Ah, pregunta por las Duncon. La Akita estaba como por 8 bolas mas amortiguador.


Gracias por todas las sugerencias. Esta que mencionas la vi en Gran Sur, justo $8000 más amortiguador, según entiendo se puede ajustar entre 100 y 130mm. No se que medida sea, pero definitivamente se sale del presupuesto. Pero todas tus demás sugerencias ayudan mucho.

Ahora que me mencionas GT, encontré esta:
http://www.gtbicycles.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=2702&country=usa&brand=moun
Voy a ver si me puedo hacer de ella.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Gracias por todas las sugerencias. Esta que mencionas la vi en Gran Sur, justo $8000 más amortiguador, según entiendo se puede ajustar entre 100 y 130mm. No se que medida sea, pero definitivamente se sale del presupuesto. Pero todas tus demás sugerencias ayudan mucho.
> 
> Ahora que me mencionas GT, encontré esta:
> http://www.gtbicycles.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=2702&country=usa&brand=moun
> Voy a ver si me puedo hacer de ella.


Si estas pensando en brincos de metro y medio (eso son 5 pies), yo le tiraria mas a la Ruckus o la Chucker. La Avalanche la vas a tronar.

Otra gran opcion es la Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira que tienen Tacubaya y 545.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Si estas pensando en brincos de metro y medio (eso son 5 pies), yo le tiraria mas a la Ruckus o la Chucker. La Avalanche la vas a tronar.
> 
> Otra gran opcion es la Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira que tienen Tacubaya y 545.


Tienes, razón, entonces la GT Ruckus Shore. La Yakuza también se ve bien, dices que la tienen en Tacubaya 545 o que la tienen 2 sujetos diferentes que son Tacubaya y 545?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Tienes, razón, entonces la GT Ruckus Shore. La Yakuza también se ve bien, dices que la tienen en Tacubaya 545 o que la tienen 2 sujetos diferentes que son Tacubaya y 545?


Si... cada uno tiene una... y si pegan brincos de ese tamaño (y mas), pero ya cambiaron la tijera.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Date una vuelta por Bicimaniacos www.bicimaniacos.com ellos tienen Sant Cruz Chameleon (cuadro) a 6500 o algo asi, ademas de Specialized Hardrock Pro a buen precio.

La IronHorse Chimpira es una bestia de bicicleta, el cuadro aguanta hasta double crowns de 200mm de recorrido. Los saltos mas grandes que hacemos (stepdowns) son como de 3 metros asi que si aguantan eso y mucho más...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Gauss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If anyone happen to see a frame I can get with these ideas in mind please tell me! I'm thinking in getting at least some parts in August. Any suggestion about other brand or how to get the frame would be welcome.


________________________________________________________________________

Gauss , te envié en un PM alguna información al respecto , espero te ayude.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gauss said:


> Tienes, razón, entonces la GT Ruckus Shore. La Yakuza también se ve bien, dices que la tienen en Tacubaya 545 o que la tienen 2 sujetos diferentes que son Tacubaya y 545?


Tacubaya es un ente que plasma la ñeres en todo su esplendor.
545 es un chingon

:yesnod:

Pero si, las yakuzas estan buenas. Con una tijera de 170mm (como las de nosotros) esta algo cansado subir, pero baja y salta bastante bien. Si la quieres hacer mas "all-around", algo como un pike o un z1 estaria bastante bien


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Tacubaya es un ente que plasma la ñeres en todo su esplendor.
> 545 es un chingon


Trrrn tz


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Trrrn tz


gracias


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Well guys, this thread made me pick a decision. I found a deal online for a Jamis Komodo frame and decided to go for it, now I'm thinking bigger. Maybe I won't be doing big stepdowns as the Yakuza Chimpira team here around but I want a bike that last a couple of years or more.

I made this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=331011
would be cool to have some help from you guys.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Got my PM Gauss?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

nice choice :thumbsup: 
Actually, when Tacubaya bought the bikes I told him that if there were no Yakuzas the Komodo would be good


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, great choice.. strong AM frame


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Jenson?


----------

